# How many miscarriages before throwing in the towel...



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

If it was plain and simply a late period without the food cravings, sore boobs, nausea, vomitting and hopes for a healthy pregnancy... I think I could continue into menopause doing this. However, it feels like an emotional roller coaster each cycle... hormones having to crash and reset, wondering how late ovulation will be displaced if at all and gearing up for the next chance. The joy with each new craving and symptom only to be followed by a day of tears when my hormones crash. Then I take another test and its negative, and know my period is to follow in a few days. The emptiness. How is it you can feel so full of life when you are so early in the pregnancy? How is it that others sometimes dont even know they are pregnant at all? I wish I was one of them, then these miscarriages would just feel like late periods. 

16 angels, 2 children, last successful pregnancy in 2003


----------



## zoku32 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ask your Dr. to test you for chromosomal problems. It is an easy but expensive blood test. Well worth the try. You and your husband will be tested. We did it after my miscarriage and found that I had a problem. Now we are taking a new path in this whole fertility journey. Good luck to you!


----------



## lynst (Aug 13, 2010)

Miscarriages are hard on your body so you should let your body heal from this. Waiting a couple of years before trying again might make your body stronger, and reduce the risk of miscarriage. Do all that you can to prevent pregnancy for a couple of years (without using oral contraceptives: use abstinence or something), and then try again. Also, go to the doctor and see if they can find out what the problem is.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I've had several miscarriages before I had two successful pregnancies. No regular periods, started late in life, lots of issues. 

About 6 years ago my doctors discovered the reason why. I have Polysystic Ovarian Syndrome. According to my endo, its the leading cause of fertility issues in women, but the least found cause.

If you aren't having regular periods, aren't ovulating normally, experience massive fatigue, unexplained weight gain (especially around the abdomen), have unusual hair issues (male-patterned baldness, abdominal hair growth, losing pubic hair, etc.) you may have PCOS (these are some of the symptoms). It can be found by a blood test along with your symptoms. Easily treated and can turn things around. 

I've had normal periods since I was diagnosed and treated and my hair issues resolved, weight came off, etc.

Might want to look into it.


----------



## marleygirl (Feb 3, 2011)

after 5years of infertility treatments and 2 lost babys I found out I have a blood clotting disorder called MTHFR. due to that and my age we stopped treatments. My DH apparently couldn't deal with the 2 losses and drowned his grief in an affair. I just found this out, 18 months after our first loss and am struggleing greatly with trying to forgive him and start to do what I can to save our marriage.


----------



## gypsygirl (Apr 6, 2011)

you could also ask to be treated for something called antiphospholipid syndrome, it can cause reccurent pg loss. I got diagnosed after i had my stillborn angel


----------

